# Winchester Super X3 or SBE



## dgyer

I saw my first super X3 and it is a nice gun. Lighter than the X2 and a few modifications on the stock and receiver. Still trying to decide between the two. The price difference is big between the X3 and the benelli super black eagle. Anyone that has shot either let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## HonkerExpress

I have shot both and I personally love the SX3, I would pick that one over the SBE, but that is just my personal opinion. Good luck with which ever gun you choose. I have shot the SX3 in all different weather temps and it has never jambed or miss-cycled once on me. Just my two cents.


----------



## dgyer

How long have you owned the X3 I thought they had just been introduced? Thanks for the input I appreciate it.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash

The Super X3 Is the hottest gun on the market If you can find one buy it. IT is much much much better than the SBE and cheaper. I shot the SX2 for 5 years and I recently purchased the SX3 and I sleep with it oh yes my wife has to sleep on the floor now.


----------



## dgyer

I can get a new Winchester Super X3 for $850 from a dealer close to home. I know that is a good price but I want to make sure that whatever I buy fits me properly - I plan on owning it for a longtime.


----------



## sodakhunter13

I disagree, SBE, I have shot Benelli for 10 years and have never had a problem with one. In fact I own the first year Super 90 that they imported and it still shoots like a dream.


----------



## Architect414

I shoot a SBE and I just love it. My friend recently purchased a SX3, last week we shot 2 rounds of trap. We switched guns after the first round and I really saw no difference between the two guns as far as performance. I think my SBE might have been a little lighter, but they both felt good to me. I'd say they are both great guns.


----------



## usmarine0352

*Benelli SBE II - All the Way. *

No DOUBT, buy the Benelli SBE II. It is a lighter, nicer, easier on the shoulder, easier to clean gun.

It's only like $100 bucks more, which is nothing in the course of a lifetime of ownership.

We have 3 Benelli SBE II's and 2 Benelli SBE's in my family.....all love them.

They are inertia operated....much better then gas...which is not only more work to clean...but more prone to jamming in bad weather, or if not cleaned properly.

Most gas opertated guns are lighter recoil....except the Benelli. It is the lightest out there.

The Beretta is heavier and more clumbsier.... I know that they are also fatter foreends...which was a pain...but apparently the new ones aren't as fat, because people complained. I've shot the original one...but not the new one.

All I know is that Benelli's are the lightest, fastest, cleanest, and easiest on the shoulder....can't beat that.

All of our Benelli's are 26" barrell's. We blind hunt for ducks and field hunt for pheasant in SD..... the "26 barrell is the best compromise for all hunting conditions.

However......my buddy just bought a SBE II with a 24" barrel.....and man, is that nice. Now one of the guys who got his in 26" inch barrel wants to buy another barrel for his, a 24".

A longer barrel is easier to swing. But if your a good shot, it shouldn't matter. If I was a good shot, I'd definitely go for a 24" inch barrel now.

We all have BLACK MATTE, because of problems with the CAMO ones.

:sniper:


----------



## skeet25

Super X3 for sure!


----------



## pheasantfanatic

What a waste of ammo on that video  Who needs to shoot that fast.??? I want one that is reliable and will shoot every time, not one that will shoot 12 shots in 1.44 seconds!!!hehehe

I like Tom Knapps World Record shooting video better. At least he is shooting and hitting something every time!!


----------



## skeet25

Patrick Flanigan out did Knapps record of nine by doing eleven. He also set a record for shooting nine from the hip. Ha!

As far as reliability..are you even serious? Benellis are the jamming gods!

www.patrickflanigan.com


----------



## tgoldade

Benellis are the jamming gods!, What? Are you serious? As far as reliablity goes benellis are top notch. Where are you getting your info?


----------

